# Wine



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 7, 2020)

Trader Joe's is the best place to buy wine!  I got that Cherry Blossom last time and I really like it.  At $3.99 a bottle figured I better stock up before it disappears.  The other white wines are suppose to be very good and only $5.99.  I usually buy red but thought try some white.  Crazy you can buy good wine so cheap.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 7, 2020)

So jealous!  in Utah...the majority religion manages the liquor stores and they are the only ones who sell wine here.  TJ's doesnt.  ;(


----------



## Gecko10 (Aug 7, 2020)

We are still buying the "2 Buck Chuck," Charles Shaw.


----------

